# Who is your favorite literary sidekick?



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Nero Wolf has Archie Goodwin to do the legwork. Spenser keeps company with Hawk, and Elvis Cole counts on Joe Pike for back-up. Sidekicks can make or break a detective series. Or any kind of series. Who is your favorite literary sidekick?
L.J.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The afore-mentioned Archie Goodwin, by far. Also Dr. Watson.

Honorable mention to R. Daneel Olivaw (Lije Bailey's assistant in two SF mysteries by Isaac Asimov), and Joe the narcissistic robot companion to dipsomaniac inventor Galloway Gallagher in a series of SF short stories.


Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

From the "City Watch" story arc of Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" series, the incomparable duo of corporal Cecil Wormsborough St John "Nobby" Nobbs and sergeant Fred Colon, who are a sort of two-headed side-kick to commander Samuel Vimes. I guess Samwise Gamgee would be another favorite; and let us not forget one of the first: Sancho Panza.


----------



## OmnivoreInk (Mar 5, 2009)

Does Death qualify as a sidekick? He's one of my favorite characters in the Discworld series.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know about favorite, but the first to come to mind is Joe Pike from Robert Crais series.

There are probably even more in fantasy than regular mysteries...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

OmnivoreInk said:


> Does Death qualify as a sidekick? He's one of my favorite characters in the Discworld series.


I wouldn't think of him as a sidekick, but Albert would be Death's sidekick in some of the books where Death is the main character (e.g. _Hogfather_). In other books, it's more of a "cameo appearance role" sort of thing (e.g., Rincewind is the [anti-]hero, Twoflower is the sidekick, and Death makes several cameo appearances).


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Samwise Gamgee from _The Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

How about the Luggage (speaking of Discworld)?


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Great topic! My vote for sidekick would probably be Clete Purcell in the James Lee Burke Dave R. novels. Wonderfully drawn character.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Delia Peabody from the _In Death_ series.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> Delia Peabody from the _In Death_ series.


I love Peabody!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The books are chick-lit, but Stephanie Plum's sidekick, Lula, is a hoot, and always ,Ames me laugh, often out lid. Grandma  also makes a great sidekick, but isn't with Stephanie as much as Lula is.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Samwise Gamgee from _The Lord of the Rings_.


Got to agree with this one! And Watson of course.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The first one to come to mind is Lula, Stephanie Plum's sidekick.  I want to go on an eating binge with her every time she goes to a bakery or fast-food drive thru.  She always has me laughing... whether it's her outfits or her outlook on life - I love her!
    And I have to second Peabody in the In Death series.  She's a sidekick with so much depth that there have been books in the series where I actually enjoyed her more than the main characters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Sal Paradise...or should I say Dean Moriarty?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Great question!  

Besides the obvious Watson...  Would Ron and Hermione be considered sidekicks?  They take up almost as much room in the "Harry Potter" narrative as Harry himself.  In fact, I'd say Ron was in many ways my favorite character in the series.  I always thought he should have been gay, but that's a whole other discussion.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

"Great topic! My vote for sidekick would probably be Clete Purcell in the James Lee Burke Dave R. novels. Wonderfully drawn character."

I agree.  I immediately thought of Clete.  And, Lula


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For me it is unquestionably Doctor Watson.  He deserves a lot more credit than he gets, due primarily to the dim portrayal in the old Basil Rathbone/Nigel Bruce movies.  He was a competent physician, an excellent shot, and an absolute charmer with the ladies (according to the novels and stories).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Sal Paradise...or should I say Dean Moriarty?


May I ask who these are?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The original and the best: Dr Watson.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> For me it is unquestionably Doctor Watson. He deserves a lot more credit than he gets, due primarily to the dim portrayal in the old Basil Rathbone/Nigel Bruce movies. He was a competent physician, an excellent shot, and an absolute charmer with the ladies (according to the novels and stories).


I agree 100%. My other favorites are Samwise in _Lord of the Rings_, Captain Hastings in the Hercule Poirot mysteries, and Melrose Plant in the Richard Jury series by Martha Grimes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Is Jeeves or Wooster the sidekick?


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> The first one to come to mind is Lula, Stephanie Plum's sidekick. I want to go on an eating binge with her every time she goes to a bakery or fast-food drive thru. She always has me laughing... whether it's her outfits or her outlook on life - I love her!
> And I have to second Peabody in the In Death series. She's a sidekick with so much depth that there have been books in the series where I actually enjoyed her more than the main characters.


True this for me  Lula and Granny Mazer (sp?) are the best!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Is Jeeves or Wooster the sidekick?


Yes.

 

Mike


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Al Giordino in Clive Cussler's "Dirk Pitt" adventures makes for a great sidekick I always thought.


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

Enkidu was the original, Gilgamesh's buddy. Like Dr.Watson, somewhat underappreciated.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

My favorite sidekicks are from the novel "Lonesome Dove" by Larry McMurtry.  Captain Woodrow Call and Augustus McCrae.  I would love to spend an evening by the campfire visiting with Gus.


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> Al Giordino in Clive Cussler's "Dirk Pitt" adventures makes for a great sidekick I always thought.


Al Giordino was the first one that came to my mind too.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

Not sure if a a true side kick, but John Kelly/John Clark from the Clancy novels is as good a character, if not better, than Jake Ryan's.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I always liked Sam more than Frodo.

David Dalglish


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> I always liked Sam more than Frodo.
> 
> David Dalglish


Me too!


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

I would have to say Hawk with Spencer.  Love me some Hawk  .  That also could be I have been watching the "Spenser For Hire" episodes on internet lately.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Joe Pike, Elvis Cole's sidekick in Robert Crais' books.  Hawk who made reading Spenser more interesting. Melrose Plant from Martha Grimes' Richard Jury series.


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Marvin, the depressed robot from _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty and Chahda from Rick Brant.   Honey Wheeler from Trixie Belden. Sam from Lord of the Rings. Flint the Dwarf (to Tanis Half-Elven) from the Dragonlance books.

I don't read many other stories that have sidekicks... I don't think.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JL Bryan said:


> Marvin, the depressed robot from _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_.


Nice...I hadn't thought of him (it?).


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Some good ones have been mentioned already, I wanted to be Honey Wheeler so badly growing up!

My favorites are Win (Windsor Horne Lockwood III) from Harlen Coben's Myron Bolitar series, and Grace Makutsi (97 Percent) from Alexander MacCall Smith's No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency series.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

When I hear the term sidekick, the first image that comes to mind is Sancho Panza. Now there is the definition of sidekick.

Sancho is followed closely by Dr. Watson. Not too close behind that burro, Doctor.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SinCityReader said:


> I would have to say Hawk with Spencer. Love me some Hawk . That also could be I have been watching the "Spenser For Hire" episodes on internet lately.


ooh, love me some Hawk, too.

And Archie Goodwin from the Nero Wolfe series.

And Peabody from the Eve Dallas "In Death" series by J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts).

Betsy


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

There are so many great choices, but my favorite is Eddie Dean from King's _Dark Tower_ series.

The best sidekicks always seem to transcend sidekickdom.


----------



## melgerber (Feb 28, 2010)

Barbara Havers in the Inspector Lynley mystery series by Elizabeth George. Closely followed by Annie Cabbot in the Alan Banks series by Peter Robinson.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Lots of good ones. Number one with a bullet for me is Dr. Watson.

And, he doesn't do much, but I just love him - Woodstock.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And Peabody from the Eve Dallas "In Death" series by J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts).


Amen to that! Peabody is awesome. (Although I'm tempted to say Roarke is Eve's sidekick too, but I don't think that Roarke would accept a sidekick title.)


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Speaking of the great Robert B. Parker - in addition to Hawk, I also like Sunny Randall's sidekick, Spike!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

intinst said:


> Delia Peabody from the _In Death_ series.


That would probably be mine as well. I do like Watson though! Who could resist a doctor, lady charmer and skilled marksman?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Watson is all-time.

Robin is also terrific... and I mean the Dick Greyson Robin, not pale imitations.

Unfortunately, a lot of my favorite mystery characters are loners, though: Fletch (Gregory McDonald), Dexter Morgan (Jeff Lindsay), Lily Bard (Charlaine Harris).

Having a sidekick makes a protagonist less lonely... which I guess is why I prefer BATMAN when he's solo/Robin-less.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist (Aug 28, 2010)

*Del Capslock*, the scruffy sidekick, narcotics squad detective to *Lucas Davenport* in most of the John Sandford "*Prey"* novels. I'm disappointed when Del is not featured enough. I laugh aloud at the dialogs between Del, Davenport and the other detectives. Though I sincerely hope none of our "finest" are like them. These characters are a law unto themselves.

When I read the first of the Prey series I was offended by the coarse language. However, I don't find it so harsh now. Either Sandford has softened the cuss words or I've got used to it. Does that mean I'm getting coarse? I'll have to go back to the first Prey novels and compare with the later ones. Now, if only I had them all on Kindle, that would be an easy task!!!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> *Del Capslock*, the scruffy sidekick, narcotics squad detective to *Lucas Davenport* in most of the John Sandford "*Prey"* novels.


I like Del a lot too! And the Lucas Davenport series is one of my favorites.
(In my own series, my favorite secondary character is Sophie, the reporter. She keeps Detective Jackson on his toes!)
L.J.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I like hobbits well enough, but they're all a bit overrated. I'd take Gurgi over Samwise any day. I mean, come on. WHAT IS HE?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

jbh13md said:


> I like hobbits well enough, but they're all a bit overrated. I'd take Gurgi over Samwise any day. I mean, come on. WHAT IS HE?


I like Gurgi, too. Makes me want to reread the Prydain chronicles. It's been a while.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going to go with Watson too. He cured Sherlock Holmes of addiction in addition to accompanying him on the great adventures and narrating.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I like hobbits well enough, but they're all a bit overrated. I'd take Gurgi over Samwise any day. I mean, come on. WHAT IS HE?


I've forgotten Gurgi (ashamed to say). Definitely a cool character and great sidekick.


----------



## keg51 (Jan 1, 2009)

Meyer, from the Travis McGee series.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Vincent D'Agosta, sidekick to Special Agent Pendergast in the Preston/Childs series about the enigmatic FBI agent.


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Tough one.  I'd probably have to go with Makri from the Thraxas books, a tough but vulnerable female sidekick.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

T.M. Roy said:


> I've forgotten Gurgi (ashamed to say). Definitely a cool character and great sidekick.


It's interesting how adults reread LOTR but not so much the Prydain books, isn't it? Or maybe that's just my perception? I've read all of them a bunch of times and consider Lloyd Alexander a big influence on my work, but it seems like Tolkien is taken a lot more seriously. I don't know why. I'm not going to argue one is better than the other, but it is weird. Anyway... Sorry to stray off topic a bit... Gurgi and insatiable desire for crunchings and munchings FTW. Though Watson is also quite cool. Quite cool indeed.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Corporal Nobby Nobbs. He's kind of a sidekick with which ever guard he's with at the moment.


----------

